

Core i7: Your essential guide to Intel's new killer - qhoxie
http://www.techradar.com/news/computing-components/processors/core-i7-your-essential-guide-to-intel-s-new-killer-476154

======
reitzensteinm
I don't understand their complaint about native quad core versus dual dual
dies. In practice, the performance penalty isn't that great, and the yields
are twice as good. For a given sized chip, assuming evenly distributed faults,
a die twice as big is four times as likely to have an error. Higher yields
mean cheaper and faster (frequency is limited to the portion of a chip which
can handle the lowest frequency). In fact, AMD agrees, because they're
planning to use dual dies for their 8 and 12 core chips coming in 2009/10.

Sure, native quad is elegant, but the end users don't have to touch the
design!

